# $39.00/ A Month And Annual Check-ups



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

In todays paper John Deere has a deal going on with a low interoductory payments with exclusive maintenance plan plus service on the LT Series. Which meens with your $39. payment they will include there maintenance plan plus. And that means two annual maintenance services, extended protection and more. Just thought i would let yall know incase someone is looking for a LT.
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was so hoping you were talking about some sort of health insurance plan. I'm paying $400 a month for health insurance on top of my boss's contribution. $39 a month plus annual check up just caught my eye so quickly, that I was hoping...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I feel your pain*

My company pays my health insurance but i have to pay my wifes and its $400.00 a month and the company pays above that. I'm fixing to get rid of it the wife found some thats about $200. less and it just about the same insurance. So i believe thats what we are going to do and pocket the $200.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*jody*

It will cost you more then $200.00 a month to get rid of the wife.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I here ya*

Thats why i have to keep her.:secret: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody,
We're in the same boat. +400 a month for spousal insurance. Where did you get it for half that?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*OHP*

She found it with Ochsner Health Plan of Louisiana. 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Ochsner Health Plan of Louisiana*

Is that something she or her work is affiliated with?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*No*

She found this on her own buy call around so now we can save that $200. a month for a rainy day.:hooray: 
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My health plan stinks. It is company paid, but my wife has her's through her company. They cover everything under the sun and she contributes a small amount every month.

They covered the hospital bills for my wife and sons when they were born ($300,000+ for 2+ months). We paid a one time $1,000 copay and that was it. We have had to argue a couple of time to get them to pay for certain things, but overall, they have been great.

Rumor has it we are getting a new HI plan here at work for next year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Heck I just pay $150 total per month for my whole family (2+2) for top of the line healthcare, vision & dental. I pay just little bit more for my additional (5x salary) life insurance etc. I guess I should be thankful.  -- My company pays like 2/3ers of my health care I was told. 

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My company pays all of mine, my wife's pays for her insurance and our sons (like $40/month) her company pays the rest.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

And you said your health insurance coverage stinks??? :kookoo:
HAHAHA

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

It does for me. My wife and kids are well covered. I have to pay $30 for office visits, $25 for RX and the first $5000 for any surgical procedure. Thankfully, I've been blessed with good health.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow ----> $5000??????????? OMG that is crazy! I pay nothing for deductable and nothing for any procedures -- everything is covered 100% ....  I pay $25 for specialist and $15 for regular doctor visits ---- WOW $5000!!! I would be broke with the # of outpatient surgeries I have had in the last 5 years!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I did misspeak, Outpatient is only $500/yr. In patient is the $5,000 deductible/yr. My bad.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The $400 a month I pay gets wife, daughter and me $20 doc visits, $20 Rx, and $20 specialist with referral, and $20 for outpatient surgury if I stay in network. If I chose to see another doctor off the list, I pay a minimum of 20% after I pay the first $2000. We have to get a referral every time we want to see a specialist. The wife & I have been trying to have a baby with no luck. We were covered for 6 visits to a fertility specialist per lifetime so we went to a good one. No drugs were covered, so that was a few thousand out of our budget. No baby either... The insurance is supposed to jump to $600 a month next year. That's a Corvette payment!!! or one heck of a garden tractor!!!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My wifes insurance covered 100% fertility treatments. We went to Brigham and Women's in Boston and they got her pregnant on the first try. Twin Boys were born in April and all is well.

Her insurance is based in Massachusetts and by law, has to cover 100% of IVF treatments. 

Pretty good deal, the insurance pays to get her pregnant and pays for all the expenses after the boys were born.

What a country!


----------



## Deere John (Sep 17, 2003)

It must be nice to work for a company that pays for, or at least part of, your insurance. I'm self-employed, and pay a little over $800 a month for a family of four out of my own pocket. $25 copay per visit, $1000 per person deductible, and $2500 max for the family per year.

I'm not complaining at all, but actually thanking God that we are a family that keeps the premiums low. I've only been to the doctor once in the past 10 years, and that was just for a physical. Wife had two babies, but those were in and out deals that totalled no more than $4k for each one. Kids have only had to go in for regular checkups. That means in the 10 or so years that I have worked for myself, I have paid probably over $50k for insurance (it was down around $500 before the kids came along or it would have been over $96k), and have probably only had less than $10k in claims. Insurance companies wouldn't stay in business if they had more than 50% claiming more than they paid. But, just in case something happens that we have a $300k bill like Leolav, that's why we keep it.


----------

